# problema con pulseaudio/udev/*

## viralex

ciao a tutti,

ho un problema con pulseaudio. 

Ultimamente c'è stato un aggiornamento alla versione 1.99.2.

Ho visto che ci sono stati altri componenti come dbus che si sono aggiornati.

Non so esattamente quando o per quale motivo ma l'audio non va più.

Ho provato a tornare a pulseaudio-1.1-r1 ma continua a non funzionare ( per sicurezza ho cancellato i file in /etc/pulse ~/.pulse/ ~/.pulse-cookie  poi reinstallato ) 

il modulo snd-hda-intel è caricato e i tool alsa vedono la scheda audio:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aplay -l
> 
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> ...

 

spesso mi succedeva che l'audio si bloccava, specialmente con flash, ma

il comando fuser non mostra nessun pid bloccato sui device audio.

ho avviato pulseaudio in modalità debug:

```

sudo pkill pulse ; sleep 1 ; pulseaudio -vvvv

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) non riuscita: Operazione non permessa

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) non riuscita: Operazione non permessa

D: [pulseaudio] core-rtclock.c: Timer slack is set to 50 us.

I: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to acquire high-priority scheduling: File o directory non esistente

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Questo è PulseAudio 1.1

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Host di compilazione: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: CFLAGS di compilazione: -O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -Wall -W -Wextra -Wno-long-long -Wvla -Wno-overlength-strings -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wlogical-op -Wsign-compare -Wformat-security -Wmissing-include-dirs -Wformat-nonliteral -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -ffast-math -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: In esecuzione sull'host: Linux x86_64 3.3.0-gentoo-parad0x #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 31 18:08:50 CEST 2012

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Trovate 4 CPU.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: La dimensione di pagina è 4096 byte

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compilato con supporto a Valgrind: sì

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: In esecuzione in modalità valgrind: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in VM: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Build ottimizzata: sì

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Tutte le dichiarazioni sono abilitate.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: L'ID della macchina è efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: L'ID della sessione è efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-1333215443.154256-101126221

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: In uso directory di runtime /home/viralex/.pulse/efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-runtime.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: In uso directory di stato /home/viralex/.pulse.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: In uso directory dei moduli /usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: In esecuzione in modalità sistema: no

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Disponibili timer high-resolution freschi freschi! Buon appetito!

D: [pulseaudio] memblock.c: Using shared memory pool with 1024 slots of size 64.0 KiB each, total size is 64.0 MiB, maximum usable slot size is 65472

I: [pulseaudio] cpu-x86.c: CPU flags: CMOV MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE4_1 

I: [pulseaudio] svolume_mmx.c: Initialising MMX optimized volume functions.

I: [pulseaudio] remap_mmx.c: Initialising MMX optimized remappers.

I: [pulseaudio] svolume_sse.c: Initialising SSE2 optimized volume functions.

I: [pulseaudio] remap_sse.c: Initialising SSE2 optimized remappers.

I: [pulseaudio] sconv_sse.c: Initialising SSE2 optimized conversions.

I: [pulseaudio] svolume_orc.c: Initialising ORC optimized volume functions.

D: [pulseaudio] database-gdbm.c: Opened GDBM database '/home/viralex/.pulse/efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-device-volumes.x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.gdbm'

I: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Successfully opened database file '/home/viralex/.pulse/efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-device-volumes'.

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-device-restore" (index: #0; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] database-gdbm.c: Opened GDBM database '/home/viralex/.pulse/efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-stream-volumes.x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.gdbm'

I: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Successfully opened database file '/home/viralex/.pulse/efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-stream-volumes'.

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Ext.StreamRestore1 added for object /org/pulseaudio/stream_restore1

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-stream-restore" (index: #1; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] database-gdbm.c: Opened GDBM database '/home/viralex/.pulse/efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-card-database.x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.gdbm'

I: [pulseaudio] module-card-restore.c: Successfully opened database file '/home/viralex/.pulse/efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-card-database'.

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-card-restore" (index: #2; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-augment-properties" (index: #3; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules/module-udev-detect.so': success

I: [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Found 0 cards.

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-udev-detect" (index: #4; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules/module-jackdbus-detect.so': failure

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules/module-bluetooth-discover.so': success

D: [pulseaudio] dbus-util.c: Successfully connected to D-Bus system bus 8b159bca4f53599d6ce7a86d0000000e as :1.56

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: dbus: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus, path=/org/freedesktop/DBus, member=NameAcquired

D: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Bluetooth daemon is apparently not available.

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-bluetooth-discover" (index: #5; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules/module-esound-protocol-unix.so': success

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-esound-protocol-unix" (index: #6; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Got 0 bytes from cookie file '/home/viralex/.pulse-cookie', expected 256

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-native-protocol-unix" (index: #7; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-zeroconf-publish" (index: #8; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules/module-gconf.so': success

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-gconf" (index: #9; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-default-device-restore" (index: #10; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-rescue-streams" (index: #11; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] module-always-sink.c: Autoloading null-sink as no other sinks detected.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: sink:auto_null (probably pre-v1.0 data)

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Attempting to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: sink:auto_null

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Size does not match.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Unable to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: sink:auto_null. Ignoring.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: sink:auto_null:null

I: [pulseaudio] sink.c: Created sink 0 "auto_null" with sample spec s16le ch 2 44100 Hz and channel map front-left,front-right

I: [pulseaudio] sink.c:     device.description = "Output dummy"

I: [pulseaudio] sink.c:     device.class = "abstract"

I: [pulseaudio] sink.c:     device.icon_name = "audio-card"

D: [pulseaudio] core-subscribe.c: Dropped redundant event due to change event.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: source:auto_null.monitor (probably pre-v1.0 data)

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Attempting to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: source:auto_null.monitor

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Size does not match.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Unable to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: source:auto_null.monitor. Ignoring.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: source:auto_null.monitor:null

I: [pulseaudio] source.c: Created source 0 "auto_null.monitor" with sample spec s16le ch 2 44100 Hz and channel map front-left,front-right

I: [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.description = "Monitor of Output dummy"

I: [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.class = "monitor"

I: [pulseaudio] source.c:     device.icon_name = "audio-input-microphone"

D: [null-sink] module-null-sink.c: Thread starting up

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: sink:auto_null:null

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-null-sink" (index: #12; argument: "sink_name=auto_null sink_properties='device.description="Output dummy"'").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-always-sink" (index: #13; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-intended-roles" (index: #14; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink auto_null becomes idle, timeout in 5 seconds.

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-suspend-on-idle" (index: #15; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules/module-console-kit.so': success

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Created 0 "ConsoleKit Session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2"

D: [pulseaudio] module-console-kit.c: Added new session /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-console-kit" (index: #16; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-position-event-sounds" (index: #17; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-cork-music-on-phone" (index: #18; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-filter-heuristics" (index: #19; argument: "").

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-filter-apply" (index: #20; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules/module-dbus-protocol.so': success

D: [pulseaudio] core-subscribe.c: Dropped redundant event due to change event.

D: [pulseaudio] core-subscribe.c: Dropped redundant event due to change event.

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Memstats added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/memstats

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Device added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/sink0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Sink added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/sink0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Device added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Source added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/source0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module2

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module3

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module4

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module5

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module6

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module7

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module8

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module9

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module10

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module11

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module12

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module13

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module14

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module15

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module16

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module17

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module18

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module19

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module20

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client0

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1 added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1

I: [pulseaudio] module.c: Loaded "module-dbus-protocol" (index: #21; argument: "").

D: [pulseaudio] dbus-util.c: Successfully connected to D-Bus session bus 6e540f8a68135ed75fdf5e9900000029 as :1.77

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Got org.PulseAudio1!

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Got org.pulseaudio.Server!

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Completato l'avvio del demone.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: sink:auto_null (probably pre-v1.0 data)

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Attempting to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: sink:auto_null

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Size does not match.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Unable to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: sink:auto_null. Ignoring.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: sink:auto_null:null

I: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Storing port for device sink:auto_null.

I: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Storing volume/mute for device+port sink:auto_null:null.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: source:auto_null.monitor (probably pre-v1.0 data)

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Attempting to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: source:auto_null.monitor

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Size does not match.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Unable to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: source:auto_null.monitor. Ignoring.

D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: source:auto_null.monitor:null

I: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Storing port for device source:auto_null.monitor.

I: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Storing volume/mute for device+port source:auto_null.monitor:null.

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Module added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/module21

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Created 1 "Native client (UNIX socket client)"

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Protocol version: remote 23, local 23

I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Got credentials: uid=1000 gid=1000 success=1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: SHM possible: yes

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Negotiated SHM: yes

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Created 2 "Native client (UNIX socket client)"

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client2

D: [pulseaudio] module-augment-properties.c: Looking for .desktop file for gnome-settings-daemon

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Protocol version: remote 23, local 23

I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Got credentials: uid=1000 gid=1000 success=1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: SHM possible: yes

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Negotiated SHM: yes

D: [pulseaudio] module-augment-properties.c: Looking for .desktop file for gnome-shell

D: [pulseaudio] module-augment-properties.c: Found /usr/share/applications/gnome-shell.desktop.

I: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink auto_null idle for too long, suspending ...

D: [pulseaudio] sink.c: Suspend cause of sink auto_null is 0x0004, suspending

D: [pulseaudio] core.c: Hmm, no streams around, trying to vacuum.

I: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Synced.

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Created 3 "Native client (UNIX socket client)"

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client3

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Protocol version: remote 23, local 23

I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Got credentials: uid=1000 gid=1000 success=1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: SHM possible: yes

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Negotiated SHM: yes

D: [pulseaudio] module-augment-properties.c: Looking for .desktop file for pavucontrol

D: [pulseaudio] module-augment-properties.c: Found /usr/share/applications/pavucontrol.desktop.

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Not restoring device for stream source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol, because already set

D: [pulseaudio] module-intended-roles.c: Not setting device for stream Rilevato picco, because already set.

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol (probably pre-v1.0 data)

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Attempting to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Size does not match.

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Unable to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol. Ignoring.

D: [pulseaudio] sink.c: Suspend cause of sink auto_null is 0x0000, resuming

D: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink auto_null becomes idle, timeout in 5 seconds.

D: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink auto_null becomes busy.

D: [pulseaudio] resampler.c: Channel matrix:

D: [pulseaudio] resampler.c:        I00   I01 

D: [pulseaudio] resampler.c:     +------------

D: [pulseaudio] resampler.c: O00 | 1.000 1.000

I: [pulseaudio] remap.c: Using generic matrix remapping

I: [pulseaudio] resampler.c: Using resampler 'peaks'

I: [pulseaudio] resampler.c: Using float32le as working format.

D: [pulseaudio] memblockq.c: memblockq requested: maxlength=33554432, tlength=0, base=4, prebuf=0, minreq=1 maxrewind=0

D: [pulseaudio] memblockq.c: memblockq sanitized: maxlength=33554432, tlength=33554432, base=4, prebuf=0, minreq=4 maxrewind=0

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c: Created output 0 "Rilevato picco" on auto_null.monitor with sample spec float32le ch 1 25 Hz and channel map mono

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     media.name = "Rilevato picco"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.name = "Regolazione del volume PulseAudio"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     native-protocol.peer = "UNIX socket client"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     native-protocol.version = "23"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.id = "org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.icon_name = "audio-card"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.version = "1.0"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.process.id = "4936"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.process.user = "viralex"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.process.host = "cylon"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.process.binary = "pavucontrol"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.language = "it_IT.utf8"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     window.x11.display = ":0.0"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.process.machine_id = "efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     application.process.session_id = "efd51fa9e52de9b9513aba1400000040-1333215443.154256-101126221"

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c:     module-stream-restore.id = "source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol"

D: [pulseaudio] memblockq.c: memblockq requested: maxlength=4194304, tlength=0, base=4, prebuf=1, minreq=0 maxrewind=0

D: [pulseaudio] memblockq.c: memblockq sanitized: maxlength=4194304, tlength=4194304, base=4, prebuf=4, minreq=4 maxrewind=0

I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Final latency 60.00 ms = 40.00 ms + 20.00 ms

D: [pulseaudio] core-subscribe.c: Dropped redundant event due to change event.

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Stream added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/record_stream0

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Database contains invalid data for key: source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol (probably pre-v1.0 data)

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Attempting to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Size does not match.

D: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Unable to load legacy (pre-v1.0) data for key: source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol. Ignoring.

I: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Storing volume/mute/device for stream source-output-by-application-id:org.PulseAudio.pavucontrol.

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Ext.StreamRestore1.RestoreEntry added for object /org/pulseaudio/stream_restore1/entry0

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Created 4 "Native client (UNIX socket client)"

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client4

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Protocol version: remote 23, local 23

I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Got credentials: uid=1000 gid=1000 success=1

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: SHM possible: yes

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Negotiated SHM: yes

D: [pulseaudio] module-augment-properties.c: Looking for .desktop file for pavucontrol

D: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink auto_null becomes idle, timeout in 5 seconds.

D: [pulseaudio] core.c: Hmm, no streams around, trying to vacuum.

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Freed 3 "Regolazione del volume PulseAudio"

I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Connection died.

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Stream removed from object /org/pulseaudio/core1/record_stream0

I: [pulseaudio] source-output.c: Freeing output 0 "Rilevato picco"

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client removed from object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client3

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Freed 4 "PulseAudio Volume Control"

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

D: [pulseaudio] flist.c: pulsecore/hashmap.c: entries flist is full (don't worry)

I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Connection died.

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client removed from object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client4

I: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink auto_null idle for too long, suspending ...

D: [pulseaudio] sink.c: Suspend cause of sink auto_null is 0x0004, suspending

D: [pulseaudio] core.c: Hmm, no streams around, trying to vacuum.

I: [pulseaudio] module-stream-restore.c: Synced.

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Created 5 "Native client (UNIX socket client)"

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client added for object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client5

I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Freed 5 "Native client (UNIX socket client)"

I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Connection died.

D: [pulseaudio] protocol-dbus.c: Interface org.PulseAudio.Core1.Client removed from object /org/pulseaudio/core1/client5

```

Non trova la scheda intel, e installa "dummy"....

D: [pulseaudio] cli-command.c: Checking for existence of '/usr/lib64/pulse-1.1/modules/module-udev-detect.so': success

I: [pulseaudio] module-udev-detect.c: Found 0 cards.

ho provato a reinstallare udev, udev-init-scripts, kmod, dbus ma nulla...

forse è udev o il nuovo kmod.

----------

## viralex

ho lanciato:

udevadm trigger

e mi ha rilevato la scheda audio!!   :Shocked: 

non so se andrà al riavvio... work in progress...

[EDIT]

al riavvio devo rilanciare udevadm trigger.

questo è normale?:

```

viralex@cylon /etc/udev/rules.d $ ls

70-persistent-net.rules  kino.rules

```

non ci dovrebbe essere un set di regole udev base? ... in udev-init-scripts

[EDIT2]

le regole si trovano su

/lib/udev/rules.d/78-sound-card.rules

qualcuno sa come fare in modo di non dover lanciare udevadm trigger ad ogni avvio?

mi piacerebbe una soluzione pulita  :Razz: 

----------

